# Glass pipe



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

None ever install glass pipe? My dad ripped some out at a high school remodel in the 90's that was originally from the 60's. It was made by Pyrex. Made for acid waste. Not sure if this is installed anymore? Or is glass pipe used anywhere else? 

I've installed acid pipe via electric fusion.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumberdave101 said:


> None ever install glass pipe? My dad ripped some out at a high school remodel in the 90's that was originally from the 60's. It was made by Pyrex. Made for acid waste. Not sure if this is installed anymore? Or is glass pipe used anywhere else?
> 
> I've installed acid pipe via electric fusion.


 
I got into a glass pipe at a hospital remodel one time and it was off the kitchen,must have been for the real hot water I guess,but anyways we were doing some digging and crack,found the still in use glass line,the way it was made I used clamp-alls and a piece of pvc and the glass part of the pipe was inside the pvc and so it did not hurt the flow of the water and it worked fine,got lucky is what we did,and I don't believe they install glass pipe anywhere these days,not sure,but don't think so.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We did some glass pipe at Argonne national laboratory. It was for a classified material. It was cool.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Most acid waste is installed in acid rated plastic now. I've done a bunch of glass work, and I don't really care to do anymore. The plastic is much easier to work with, except fuse seal pipe that stuff is junk.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have dealt with it a little we done a job that had underground glass piping it was incased in foam. If I remember correctly it was quite touchy to any stress. Duriron was the choice around here for many years, glass was the choice when the acids were very corrosive. Fuse seal and Orion pipe products took the market in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have done a ton of glass pipe, I love it! So clean 
We use it for acid waste


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember throwing a bunch away years ago cleaning the shop and then I found a length of 3" at the shop last week. Never worked with it.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Walked on a job looking for work and they asked if I had ever installed glass pipe. I said " oh yea, lots of it". I had only seen it installed at a high school lab room. One helper and I installed four floor of glass in a science building. There were 48 4" risers, 24 waste and 24 vent. We rented a beading machine because the bead/bead clamps were more than half the bead/plain end clamps. The estimators only figured two floors. That was not good. You would not believe how many bongs the carpenters wanted us to make. 

Glass and Duriron(?) for Acid waste were always interesting installs.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

First time I ran into duriron I thought it was cast swung the sledge with all I had ,I was quite sip prized when I went spinning in a circle. Did anybody use the cotton string soaked in diesel.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I've ran tons in science labs for high schools. My favourite pipe. Simple to work with. Score, heat, sand, soap insert, tighten and done. Lots of careful planning and keep the brickies far away from it. 

The best part is almost everyone on a job will come up to you and say "man, you could make a wicked bong out of that".:laughing:


----------

